# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) – اليوم الأحد 2 فبراير 2014

## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يكسب الملكية جوبا بثلاثية ودياً

كسب المريخ تجربته الودية امام الملكية جوبا بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين عصر اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم وتأتي المقابلة في اطار استعدادات المريخ لمباراتي اهلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز وكمبالا سيتي في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال فيما سيخوض فريق الملكية مباراة امام بطل الكنغو في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من البطولة الكونفدرالية.. أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف فيما نال البديل احمد الباشا هدفين في الحصة الثانية وخاض المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة ضمت أكرم . امير .علي جعفر . غاندي . الطاهر الحاج . باسيرو . باسكال . شيملس . رمضان عجب . راجي . تراوري واشرك المدرب عدداً من عناصره في الحصة الثانية.. وينتظر أن يعود الاحمر للتدريبات غداً ويؤدي مرانه الرئيسي تأهباً لمواجهة اهلي عطبرة يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الاولى من الدوري الممتاز.



*

----------


## زول هناك

*قائد الملكية: سعداء بالتباري ودياً مع المريخ

اكد ريتشارد جاستن نجم الهلال والمريخ والخرطوم الوطني السابق و قائد فريق الملكية جوبا الحالي أنهم سعداء بالتباري ودياً مع المريخ وسعداء كذلك بخوض مباراتهم الافريقية في الخرطوم التي كانت اختيار صائب لاتحاد كرة القدم فى دولة جنوب السودان , فاستاد الخرطوم سيكون حينها قطعة من ارض جوبا واللاعبون لن يشعروا بالفريق على الاطلاق فنحن فى وطننا بكل تاكيد . وتقدم ريتشارد بالشكر لنادي المريخ لاستضافته لبعثة فريقي الملكية واطلع بره وخص بالشكر السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة الاستاذ جمال الوالي مؤكدا بان كاهذا مبادرات ليست امر غير على نادي المريخ وعلي رئيسة المحبوب , ومشيرا الى ان معظم سكان دولة الجنوب من المنتمين الى عشق فريق المريخ حتى وتعتبر شعبية اعلي بكثير من اندية الجنوب حاليا . واوضح ريتشارد انه سعيد بارتداء شعار فريق الملكية جوبا الذى يعتبر احد اعرق الاندية فى جنوب السودان وسعيد للمشاركة الافريقية بشعار النادي الرابع لي فى البطولات الافريقية بعد ان ارتديت شعار اندية الهلال والمريخ والخرطوم والان الدور على الملكية واعتقد بانه رقم جيد بالنسبة لي كما انني اشارك للمره الخامسة عشر فى البطولات الافريقية التى املك فيها سجلا حافلا . وعن المباراة الودية اشار ريتشارد الى ان فوز المريخ امر طبيعي للفارق الكبير بين الفريقين وان المريخ قدم تجربة مفيدة لنا قبل المباراة الافريقية وان نادي الملكية قدم مباراة جيدة امام المريخ اثبت فيها بان اندية جنوب السودان يمكن ان تقدم مستوي جيد فى البطولة الافريقية .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدرب الملكية: المريخ قدم لنا تجربة قوية قبل استضافة بطل الكنغو الجمعة المقبل

كشف بلال فيلكس مدرب فريق الملكية ان فريق استفاد من التجربة الودية التي خاضها عصر اليوم أمام المريخ على ملعب استاد الخرطوم وانتهت بخسارة الملكية بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة وقال إن الفريق الأحمر قدم تجربة للملكية قبل استضافة بطل الكنغو يوم الجمعة المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من البطولة الكونفدرالية وأشاد فيلكس بمستوي فريق المريخ مؤكدا بان الفريق وصول الى معدل لياقة عالية واستفاد كثيرا من معسكرة فى الدوحة وخوضه لمباريات من العيار الثقيل مثل مباراته امام بايرن ميونيخ الالماني وان الفريق يملك اكثر من لاعب جاهز فى كل خانة , واعتبر ان المباراة الودية جزء من الخدمة الكبيرة التى قدمها نادي المريخ بتكفله باستضافة فريقي جنوب السودان لدعم مشوارهم الافريقي , وتعتبر المباراة خدمة فنية لفريق الملكية بمواجهة فريق كبير بحجم المريخ له خبرة افريقية كبيرة ستفيد الملكية كثيرا قبل المباراة الافريقية المرتقبة لفريق الملكية . بلال اكد بانهم لن ينظروا الى نتيجة المباراة بل الى الفائدة الفنية والاحتكاك وهو امر تحقق .


*

----------


## زول هناك

*جماهير المريخ تحتفل بالاثيوبي شيلمس


احتفلت جماهير عقب نهاية مباراة المريخ والملكية باللاعب الاثيوبي شيلمس ، وكانت الجالية الاثيوبية ساندت اللاعب خلال المباراة ، وقدم شيلمس بيكيلي اللاعب الذي وقع حديثا في كشوفات المريخ مباراة رفيعة نال بها التصفيق من الجماهير

*

----------


## زول هناك

*اجتماع رباعي يضع خارطة طريق للاندية السودانة المشاركة افريقيا

رئيس الاتحاد اكد حل المعضلات و توفير الاجواء المثالية
وافق الامين العام لنادي الهلال السر احمد عمرو سكرتير نادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر و الدكتور معصم جعفر و اسامة عطا المنان على خارطة طريق تنصب في مصلحة الاندية المشاركة في البطولات الافريقية بتذليل كافة العصوبات التي تواجهها و من جنبه اكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر وقفته مع الاندية السودانية بازالة العقبات و توفير كافة المعينات بجانب الاجواء مالثالية التي تسهل من مهمة ممثلي السودان و ذلك خلال اجتماع رباعي اليوم بكيب تاون

*

----------


## زول هناك

*النصر السعودي يهزم الهلال بهدفين و يتوج بطلا لكاس ولي العهد

كفرووتر/ وكالات
فاز نادي النصر السعودي بكأس ولي العهد على غريمه الهلال في مباراة حماسية ومثيرة بهدفين لهدف واحد وأضاع الفريقان خلال المباراة العديد من الفرص المحققة.
وافتتح الهلال التسجيل في الدقيقة الثانية من المباراة عن طريق هدافه "ناصر الشمراني" غير أن النصر سيطر على مجريات الشوط الأول ليتمكن من احراز التعادل عبر هدف سجله المدافع الهلالي سلطان الدعيع خطأ في مرماه فيما كان يحاول انقاذ رأسية "محمد حسين" المرتدة من القائم.
وعزز فريق النصر تقدمه في الشوط الثاني عبر جزائية سجلها مهاجمه "محمد السهلاوي" ليتوج بذلك بطلا لكأس ولي العهد.
ولايزال الفريقان العاصميان يتنافسان على بطولة الدوري بعد مضي 20 جولة حيث يتصدر النصر قائمة الترتيب بفارق 6 نقاط عن منافسه الهلال

*

----------


## زول هناك

*حوار مغلق بين الاتحاد الأوروبي و الوطني( بمنزل الوالي )


الزعيم دوت كوم 
قال رئيس بعثة الاتحاد الأوروبي توماس يوليشيني إن البعثة تبدي اهتماماً ببدء الحوار بينهم والمؤتمر الوطني خاصة انه الأول من نوعه ، مشيراً الى حوار تم بين بعثته والسفراء الغربيين والحركة الاسلامية. وأضاف في لقاء نظمه رئيس جمعية الصداقة السودانية الاوربية جمال الوالي بمنزله مساء أمس جمع قيادات من المؤتمر الوطني وسفراء الاتحاد الاوربي بالخرطوم، مساء أمس انه ناقش قضايا مهمة وحيوية تهم كلا الطرفين، مشيراً الى انهم يريدون الوقوف على تفاصيل خطاب رئيس الجمهورية وما توصل اليه الحزب فى حواره مع الاحزاب وبقية القضايا الأخرى. من جهته قال مساعد رئيس الجمهورية نائب رئيس المؤتمر الوطني بروفسير ابراهيم غندور إن اللقاء مع بعثة الاتحاد الأوروبي كان جيداً ، وبحث التغييرات المهمة التي اجراها المؤتمر الوطني ومن المتوقع أن تثمر نتائجها لمجابهة التحديات.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يخوض مباراة ودية مع فريق اطلع برة


اتفق قطاع الهلال الرياضى مع فريق اطلع برة من جنوب السودان على خوض مباراة ودية بينهما عصر اليوم الأحد فى اطار استعدادات الفريقين للمنافسات الافريقية وكان فريق اطلع برة قد وصل الخرطوم عصر الخميس لاداء مباراته الافريقية فيها

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يغلق تدريباته أمام الإعلام والجمهور قبل مواجهة الاتحاد في افتتاح الممتاز

قرر قطاع الكرة بنادي الهلال، إغلاق تدريبات فريق الكرة أمام الأجهزة الإعلامية والجماهير اعتباراً من اليوم وحتي موعد سفر الفريق الي مدينة ودمدني بوسط السودان لمواجهة الاتحاد مدني في استهلالية مشواره في الجولة الأولي لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسخته الثامنة عشر المقررة في الخامس من فبراير الجاري
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الاجتماع الفني بالجمعة ..حكام مباراة المريخ و كمبالا يصلون الخرطوم بالخميس

الاجتماع التقليدي للمكلية بالاربعاء و الاكسبريس بالسبت
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يصل الى الخرطوم يوم الخميس المقبل حكام المريخ و كمبالا سيتي من اريتيريا فيما سيكون الاجتماع الفني بالجمعة بمباني اكاديمية تقانة الكرة بالخرطوم 2 وكذلك يصل حكام مباراة الملكية جوبا و كارا يونايتد بالاربعاء فيما سيكون الاجتماع التقليدي بالاتحاد العام نهار الخميس و يصل حكام الاهلي عطبرة و بطل الكنغو بالجمعة على ان يكون الاجتماع الفني باتحاد الكرة بالسبت و ملعوم بان المريخ سيلعب مساء السبت و الاهلي مساء الاحد بينما تلعب الملكية عصر الجمعة باستاد الخرطوم 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الملاريا تداهم اوليفية وربما تبعده عن مواجهة
 الاكسبريس العطبراوي 

داهمت الملاريا لاعب المريخ العاجي اوليفية و الذي غاب عن التمارين 
و يتوقع ان يستمر غيابه حتى مواجهة الفريق الدورية امام الاهلي عطبرة
فيما تتضح امر مشاركته امام اكمبالا خلال الـــ(72) ساعة المقبلة
حسب الجرعات التي يخضع لها اللاعب 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الخير عليك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

صباح الخير عليك يا صفوة



صباح النور والسرور عليك تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ليبيا تتتحدي الظروف وتحرز كاس امم افريقيا للمحليين على حساب غانا 

كفرووتر/ وكالات 
أحرزت ليبيا لقب كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم
 للاعبين المحليين بعد فوزها بركلات الترجيح 4-3 
على غانا في المباراة النهائية بالسبت.
وانتهى الوقت الأصلي ثم الإضافي بالتعادل بدون أهداف قبل أن تتفوق ليبيا بركلات الترجيح وتحرز اللقب لأول مرة.
وهذه المباراة الثالثة على التوالي التي تنجح فيها ليبيا في التفوق بركلات الترجيح بعدما فازت بالطريقة ذاتها على الجابون في دور الثمانية وزيمبابوي في الدور قبل النهائي.
وتدين ليبيا بالفوز إلى الحارس محمد نشنوش الذي أنقذ ركلتي ترجيح.
وتوجت ليبيا بذلك بلقب النسخة الثالثة للبطولة الجديدة بعدما ذهب اللقب الأول للكونجو الديقراطية وأحرزت تونس اللقب الثاني.
وحققت ليبيا فوزا واحدا في المسابقة بالتفوق 2-صفر على اثيوبيا قبل أن تتعادل مع غانا والكونجو ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثالثة.

*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*صباحك فل يا غالي
وتسلم علي الروائع
مجهود مقدر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مازدا : كان على المريخ اللعب مع فريق افريقي قبل مباراة كمبالا

الاحمر لعب مع اندية مستواه اعلي بكثير من ابطال افريقيا
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 طالب مدرب المنتخب الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا المريخ ضرورة اداء مباراة افريقية قبل مباراته امام كمبالا سيتي و قال بان الاحمر لعب في اعداده بالدوحة امام اندية مستواه الفني اعلى بكثير من اندية ابطال افريقيا وقال بان المريخ مطالب باللعب امام نادي افريقي لاختبار الجانب الهجومي بعد ان وقف مدربه على الشق الدفاعي وقال بان المريخ لعب مباريات كثيرة و هي بالتاكيد ستفيده فنيا و ستظهر في الفترة المقبلة خاصة ان المدير الفني كروجر اشرك جميع اللاعبين و اكد بان اللعب مع فريق مثل بايرن ميونخ يكسب المريخ كثيرا من الخبرات بجانب اكتساب الثقة للاعبين و تمنى ان يحقق المريخ نتيجة ايجابية في مباراة كمبالا و كذلك بالنسبة لاهلي عطبرة 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباح الفل والياسمين
للزول العسل
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*قيمة الكرسى مليون ونصف ..المريخ يبدأ في بيع كراسي مقصورته

اكملت اللجنة المشرفة علي المقصورة الماسية لنادي المريخ العمل الاستثماري الضخم وقد اعلنت عن الكثير من الخطوات التي ستكون لها دور كبير في انجاح المشروع وتحويله الي مورد استثماري غير مسبوق في تاريخ الاندية الرياضية السودانية وكشف حمد السيد مضوي المشرف علي اللجنة عن وصول الكثير من المبادرات للاقطاب وتنافس كبير بينهم حول مقاعد المقصورة الرئسية التي تبلغ قيمتها عشرة ملايين جنيه كحد ادني علي ان تقوم اللجنة بطرح كراسي المقصورات الجانبية علي الجمهور عبر نقاط البيع التي تم تحديدها في انحاء العاصمة المثلثة لتغطي الخرطوم والخرطوم بحري وام درمان وسيتم طرح المقاعد يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الرابع من فبراير ويستمر لمدة عشرة ايام حتي الخميس الرابع عشر من فبراير وتبلغ قيمة الكرسي مليون ونص المليون جنيه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يودع البيت الأزرق وينتقل لبري

.......
اعلن نادي الهلال نقل مقر معسكر الهلال من (البيت الأزرق) بضاحية المهندسين ام درمان الى منطقة بري الخرطوم وذلك بعد ان ابدى صاحب العمارة التي كان الهلال يتخذها بيتاً للاعبيه باستعادته، وسينتظم فريق الهلال اليوم في معسكره ببري
المقر الجديد الذي يقع في بري.
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الهلال يخوض مباراة ودية مع فريق اطلع برة


اتفق قطاع الهلال الرياضى مع فريق اطلع برة من جنوب السودان على خوض مباراة ودية بينهما عصر اليوم الأحد فى اطار استعدادات الفريقين للمنافسات الافريقية وكان فريق اطلع برة قد وصل الخرطوم عصر الخميس لاداء مباراته الافريقية فيها




حاكو حاكو فى كل شى الناس دى مشينا قطر ورانا جينا راجعين وراه مبارة معا الملكيه ورنا معا اطلع بره يارب تطلعو بره من كل شى
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بنك السلام (الراعي الطبي) لفريق المريخ

توصل د. اسامه الشاذلي رئيس القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ ود.عماد الدين عبدين طبيب الفريق بتكليف من مجلس الادارة الى اتفاق مبدئي مع بنك السلام ليكون (الراعي الطبي) لفريق المريخ وتأسيس الوحدة الطبية بالاستاد اضافة مد الفريق بحتياجات الفريق الطبية وعمل التامين الصحي للاعبي الفريق وللجهاز الفني , وسيكون توقيع العقد بشكل رسمي فى الاسبوع القادم بواسطة الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*صباح الخير ياحبيب
وتشكر ع المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للقاء الإكسبريس اليوم

كورة سودانية
يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي تأهباً لمواجهة أهلي عطبرة في الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الجهاز الفني من خلال المران الرئيسي على اختبار العناصر الأساسية والتأكد من جاهزيتها للقاء الإكسبريس ومن بعده لقاء كمبالا سيتي في الدور التمهيدي من دوري ا لأبطال وسيختتم الأحمر تحضيراته غداً وكان المريخ خاضة تجربة ودية امام الملكية جوبا كسبها بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة عصر أمس على ملعب الخرطوم وجاء اللقاء ضمن تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء لمباراتي كمبالا سيتي ولقاء أهلي عطبرة وأشرك الألماني كروجر 20 لاعباً في التجربة وسجل أهداف الفرقة الحمراء تراوري في الحصة الأولى والباشا ثنائية في الشوط الثاني واعتبر الجهاز الفني للملكية أن التجربة مفيدة وسيعود المريخ إلى التدريبات اليوم.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

صباح الخير ياحبيب
وتشكر ع المجهود المقدر




صباح النور يا حبيبنا مرتضي دياب مرورك اسعدني كثير يا استاذ
تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عنكبة اضاع اربعة اهداف محققة في مباراة الملكية

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
اضاع نجم المريخ محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة اربعة اهداف محققة في مباراة فريقه امام الملكية جوبا امس على ملعب الخرطوم حيث تاثر اللاعب بالشفقة و الاستعجال لهز الشباك خاصة ان زملائه تراوري و الباشا قد سبقوه في هز الشباك و كان مدرب المريخ قد تحدث مع اللاعب و نصحه بالتركيز و عدم التاثر باضاعة الفرص طالما انه يصل الى المرمي كثيرا و في اقل من نصف ساعة اربع مرات 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*النيل يواجه هلال الفاشر و النمور بالكاملين في الممتاز

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
تنيفذا لعقوبة الاتحاد العام قام نادي النيل الحصاحيصا بتحديد مدينة الكاملين لاستضافة مبارتيه امام هلال الفاشر في الاسبوع الثاني و نمرو شندي في الاسبوع الرابع و هي المباريات التي تلعب على ارضه و كان الاتحاد العام د عاقب النيل بحرمانه من اللعب على ملعبه لمباراتين في الممتاز 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالصورة .. ملعب الجزيرة يعاني الاهمال قبل مباراة الهلال والرومان

كفرووتر/ شهاب مغاربة
يعيش ملعب الجزيرة مأساة حقيقية رغم توقف المنافسة وقامت كاميرا موقع الهلال الرسمي باﻟﺘﻘاﻄ صورة توضح الحال التي يعيشها الملعب من ﺳﻮﺀ لاﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺟﺪﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ طويلة ؛ ﻭﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ 2014 ﺑﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺳﻴﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﻻﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﺑﺈﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﻘﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﻀﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻜﻨﺒﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻏﺮﻑ اللاعبين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*كمبالا يبعد المخضرم واسا عن مواجهة المريخ

أبعد جورج نسيمبي مدرب فريق كمبالا سيتي لاعب الفريق المخضرم حسن واسا من تشكيلة الفريق المغادرة الي السودان لمواجهة المريخ , و ذلك بسبب غياب اللاعب عن الفريق لفترة طويلة حيث سافر الي فيتنام بحثا عن الاحتراف قبل أن يفشل انتقاله و يعود الي يوغندا حيث عاقبته ادارة النادي بالايقاف لكنه رغم ذلك شارك مع منتخب يوغندا في بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين لكن نسيمبي رفض ضمه الي الفريق مجددا.يذكر أن واسا يعتبر من أكثر لاعبي كمبالا خبرة حيث سبق له اللعب في اثيوبيا , جنوب أفريقيا و تركيا.

كمبالا سيتي يحل بالخرطوم الأربعاء المقبل

تفيد متابعات (ق سبورت) أن فريق كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي سيصل الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل (5 فبراير)علي متن طائرة الخطوط الاثيوبيه لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت الثامن من فبراير في ذهاب تمهيدي أبطال أفريقيا , و كان جورج نسيمبي مدرب الفريق اليوغندي قد طلب من ادارة النادي السفر الي الخرطوم في الثالث من فبراير (الاثنين) لاجراء عدة تدريبات والتعود علي النجيل الصناعي لاستاد الخرطوم مستضيف المباراة , الا أن الفريق يعاني مشاكل ماليه حيث ما زال ينتظر حصوله علي الأموال اللازمة من مجلس بلدية كمبالا للسفر الي السودان و لم تستطع ادارة الفريق حتي الان ارسال وفد مقدمة الي الخرطوم لتأمين الاقامة و ملاعب التدريبات.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*انباء عن تقديم الهلال لطلب تحويل مباراته امام الرومان لمعلب اخر

سودانا فوق
كشفت مصادر لـ (سودانا فوق) ان بعض مدربى الكرة بمدينة مدنى نصحوا مجلس الهلال بضرورة تقديم طلب لتحويل مكان مباراته مع اتحاد مدنى فى افتتاح الممتاز بسبب عدم جاهزية ملعب الجزيرة وواضحت ذات المصادر ان مجلس الهلال بصدد دراسة الامر ومن ثم اتخاذ قرار مناسب
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدير التلفزيون الاتحاد سيتسلم متبقي الحقوق اليوم ورعاية 2014 بالاثنين كاملة

سودانا فوق
اكد الاستاذ محمد حاتم سليمان المدير العام لتلفزيون السودان بانهم سيسلمون الاتحاد العام اليوم متبقي حقوق الموسم الماضي بالاثنين تسليم حقوق 2014 كاملة وان التلفزيون سيقوم بنقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز من اول مباراة لموسم 2014 ولن يتاخر علي الاطلاق واكد بان انتقالهم للقمر العربي عرب سات وفر للدولة مايوفق (10) ملاين دولار وقال بان القنوات السودانية منحت رعاية كاملة بدون دفع مليم واحد من عربسات لمدة عام علي ان يدفع السودان اعتبارا من 2015 وقال محمد سليمان بان الدوري السعودي وكاس العالم وبطولة افريقيا والامم الافريقية تنقل عبر القمر العربي عربسات وكان من الطبيعي ينتقلوا ايضا الي عربسات حتي يغطون اجزاء كبيرة من افريقيا وشمال افريقيا والبحر الاحمر واروبا وشرق اسيا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير حبيبنا زول هناك
ومشكور على الابداع الصباحي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الهلال والمريخ يوقعان مذكرة تفاهم بجنوب أفريقيا.. وجماهير الأزرق تساند الأحمر أمام كمبالا 
    وقّع ناديا القمة الهلال والمريخ مذكرة تفاهم ظهر أمس بجنوب  أفريقيا وكان معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام ومجدي شمس الدين السكرتير  وأسامة عطا المنان أمين الخزينة وطارق عطا نائب السكرتير التقوا الفريق  طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ واللواء السر أحمد عمر سكرتير الهلال  وانعقد اجتماع بحث مشاركة العملاقين  الأفريقية والتنسيق بينهما ووضع المجتمعون الخطوط العريضة للمنافسات  الخارجية وخارطة طريق للأندية السودانية التي تشارك في منافسات الاتحاد  الأفريقي والتزم رئيس الاتحاد العام بتسهيل مهمة كل الأندية التي تشارك  أفريقياً وأكد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر واللواء السر أحمد عمر التزام  الناديين بخارطة الطريق ووقّع مذكرة التفاهم بين العملاقين بحضور ضباط  الاتحاد تمهيداً لنشرها للجمهور. وتنص مذكرة التفاهم بين العملاقين على  التعاون في البطولات الخارجية ومؤازرة جماهير كل نادٍ الطرف الذي يخوض  مباراة خارجية وتقرر العمل بمذكرة التفاهم التي وقّعت أمس اعتباراً من  مباراة المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتي وسيوجّه مجلس ادارة الهلال أنصاره لدعم  الأحمر أمام الفريق اليوغندي ثم تؤازر جماهير المريخ الهلال في مباراته  أمام الملعب المالي واتفق ناديا القمة مع الاتحاد العام على توحيد الخطاب  الاعلامي وتهيئة الأجواء للفريقين من أجل الذهاب بعيداً في دوري أبطال  أفريقيا وكان سكرتيرا ناديي القمة التقيا مسئولي الاتحاد العام أمس وناقشا  معهم الشروط واجراءات الاحتراف واستيعاب متطلبات الترخيص للأندية وكيفية  الدخول في منظومة الأندية المحترفة وأمّن المجتمعون على أهمية أن يختصر  التنافس بين العملاقين على الملعب فقط.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للقاء الإكسبريس اليوم 
    يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي تأهباً لمواجهة  أهلي عطبرة في الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الجهاز الفني  من خلال المران الرئيسي على اختبار العناصر الأساسية والتأكد من جاهزيتها  للقاء الإكسبريس ومن بعده لقاء كمبالا سيتي في الدور التمهيدي من دوري ا  لأبطال وسيختتم الأحمر تحضيراته غداً وكان  المريخ خاضة تجربة ودية امام الملكية جوبا كسبها بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة عصر  أمس على ملعب الخرطوم وجاء اللقاء ضمن تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء لمباراتي  كمبالا سيتي ولقاء أهلي عطبرة وأشرك الألماني كروجر 20 لاعباً في التجربة  وسجل أهداف الفرقة الحمراء تراوري في الحصة الأولى والباشا ثنائية في الشوط  الثاني واعتبر الجهاز الفني للملكية أن التجربة مفيدة وسيعود المريخ إلى  التدريبات اليوم.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بعثة أهلي الخرطوم تعود من اريتريا وتستعد لمواجهة النمور في الممتاز 
    عادت بعثة فريق الكرة الأول بنادي أهلي الخرطوم مساء أمس من  اريتريا وسينخرط الفريق في تحضيراته تأهباً لمواجهة اهلي شندي يوم الثلاثاء  المقبل في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز. وكان الفرسان أقاموا  معسكراً تحضيرياً استمر لثمانية أيام أدوا خلاله 16 تدريباً بالاضافة إلى  ثلاث تجارب ودية واختتم الفريق معسكره أمس  بمباراة أمام ثاني الترتيب في الدرجة الأولى باريتريا وانتهى اللقاء  بالتعادل بهدفين لكل وقبلها كان خاض تجربتين أمام أمبدة وحصل اللاعبون على  الراحة اليوم فيما يتجمعون غداً وينتظم الفريق في معسكر بفندق الجيش وأبدى  التاج محجوب المدير الفني ارتياحه للمعسكر وكانت السفارة في وداع البعثة  بقيادة السفير.. يذكر أن بعثة الأهلي كانت وجدت اشادات كبيرة بانضباطها  ومظهرها الجيد.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مفاوضات المريخ والخطوط الجوية القطرية على حافة الانهيار 
علمت (كورة سودانية) من مصادر مطلعة ان المفاوضات بين  المريخ وادارة الخطوط الجوية القطرية باتت على وشك الانهيار، ويشير الموقع  الى ان السبب الرئيسي لذلك هو تسرب الخبر الى وسائل الاعلام قبل اكتمال  الخطوات بشأن الاتفاق بشكل نهائي.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صباح الخير حبيبنا زول هناك
ومشكور على الابداع الصباحي



صباح النور حبيبنا ابو البنات مشكور علي الإضافة
اسعدتني طلتك خليك قريب يا حبيب تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014 
صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يكتفي بثلاثية في شباك الملكية وشيمليس يخطف الاضواء
بلال فيلكس: المريخ سيمضي بعيدا في البطولة الافريقية
سيدا يغيب بسبب الصداع .. النيل يحدد الكاملين لاستقبال مبارياتة بالممتاز
حداثة: جاهزون للمريخ وصفوفنا مكتملة والمواجهة عادية
عصام الحاج: الحديث عن اعفاء الديون بالمريخ (جعجعة بلا طحين)
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014

صحيفة الصدى


العالمى مزق شباك الملكية بثلاثية الباشا وزورو..وتؤام عزام يستخف بكمبالا سيتى
 الهلال يواجه أطلع برة..مذكرة تفاهم بين العملاقين..وريتشارد يؤكد: شعبية المريخ فى الجنوب تفوق الأندية المحلية

 الباشا يتألق ويقود المريخ الى الفوز
 الجماهير الأثيوبية تساند الأحمر
 الجنرال يشرك 20 لاعباً فى اللقاء
 هيثم وأوليفيه يغيبان عن المباراة
 بلال:المريخ منظم ولياقة لاعبيه عالة
 الفرقة الحمراء تعود الى التدريبات اليوم
 نجما عزام يرشحان المريخ للفوز على كمبالا سيتى
 قائد الملكية يشكر الوالى
 غاتوزويستعد لمرحلة جديدة
 راجى يتعلم من أخطائه وكروجر يضرب به المثل فى الألتزام والجدية
 جماهير الهلال تؤازر المريخ امام كمبالا
 الأزرق يواجه أطلع برة جوبا ودياً اليوم
 الفرقة الزرقاء تجرى حصتين أستعداداً للرومان
 ستة ايام تبقت على لقاء المريخ وكمبالا
 العالمى يخطط الى الضرب بقوة وأنزال هزيمة كبيرة بممثل الكرة اليوغندية
 جماهير المريخ فى أنتظار الظهور الأول لتراورى..باسيرو وشيميلس رسمياً
 ضباط الأتحاد العام يلتقون بلاتر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014

صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم يطرب قاعدتة بثلاثية في شباك الملكية
فلكس: لعبت بتحفظ خوفا من هزيمة ثقيلة .. والباشا يخطف الاضواء
ابراهومة: ضغط البرمجة فرض علينا تجهيز 18 لاعبا
الجالية الاثيوبية تملأ مدرجات شيخ الاندية وتساند شيمليس
تراوري يسجد بعد اول اهدافه بقميص المريخ (محليا)
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الهلال يخوض مباراة ودية مع فريق اطلع برة


اتفق قطاع الهلال الرياضى مع فريق اطلع برة من جنوب السودان على خوض مباراة ودية بينهما عصر اليوم الأحد فى اطار استعدادات الفريقين للمنافسات الافريقية وكان فريق اطلع برة قد وصل الخرطوم عصر الخميس لاداء مباراته الافريقية فيها









برضو مبارننا !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014


بسبب (250) الف دولار حافز الـ(كاف): تمرد نجوم الملعب المالي قبل مواجهة الهلال
تأكيدا لخبر (ق سبورت) .. شيلسي الغاني يوافق علي نزال الازرق
الهلال يلاقي اطلع بره تأهبا للرومان ويوفد مندوبا لمعاينة استاد الجزيرة
المريخ يكسب الملكية بثلاثية الباشا وتراوري قبل مباراة الاكسبريس
الهلال يودع المهندسين .. ويرحل لـ(البراري) الجماهير تعانق هلال 2014 اليوم


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014

صحيفة عالم النجوم


 لاعبوه استنجدوا بالكاف: المشاكل تحاصر الملعب المالي قبل لقاء الهلال
الازرق يستعد للرومان بمواجهة (اطلع بره) اليوم
الهلال يواجه الحريه الغاني قبل سفره لباماكو
المريخ يكسب الملكية جوبا بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل
النابي يطالب بقفل التدريبات .. الهلال يتنازل عن الدخل لصالح الجنوبيين


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014

صحيفة قوون


 عصر اليوم باستاد الخرطوم: الهلال في بروفة الرومان امام بطل الجنوب
سيف الهلال مساوي يكشف لـ(قوون) بقطر اسرار احترافه وزواجه
كمبالا سيتي يقيل مدربه ويكلف مساعد ميشو قبل مواجهة المريخ
المريخ يكسب الملكية في بروفة الاكسبريس .. الهلال يعسكر بكورال
الهلال يفاوض احد الاندية الافريقية للتباري معه اعداديا




*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 2 فبراير 2014
المصدر كورة سودانية




العالمي يمزق شباك الملكية بثلاثية الباشا وزورو ..
وتؤام عزام يستخف بكمبالا سيتي
الهلال يواجه اطلع بره .. مذكرة تفاهم بين العملاقين
ريتشارد يؤكد: شعبية المريخ في الجنوب تفوق الاندية المحلية
الجنرال يشرك 20 لاعبا في اللقاء .. الجماهير الاثيوبية تساند الاحمر
ضباط الاتحاد العام يلتقون بلاتر .. جماهير الهلال تؤازر المريخ امام كمبالا








*

----------


## زول هناك

*


الزعيم يطرب قاعدتة بثلاثية في شباك الملكية
فلكس: لعبت بتحفظ خوفا من هزيمة ثقيلة .. والباشا يخطف الاضواء
ابراهومة: ضغط البرمجة فرض علينا تجهيز 18 لاعبا
الجالية الاثيوبية تملأ مدرجات شيخ الاندية وتساند شيمليس
تراوري يسجد بعد اول اهدافه بقميص المريخ (محليا)
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكوووووووورين زول هناك وابو البنات علي المجهود الرائع
صباحكم عاااااااااااااااااافية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*واصل حبيبنا ابو البنات العفو يا حبيب 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*أسعد الله صباحك .. ودثّرك بثوب الصحه والعافيه واعانك باليسر على قضاء حوائجك .. واثابك من فيض نعيمه وحفّك بالرحمه والرعايه .. تحياتى لك زول هناك .. كل يوم معدنك يزداد قوة متانه وبريقا ولمعانا .. تشكر على المجهود بالتوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*


العالمي يكتفي بثلاثية في شباك الملكية وشيمليس يخطف الاضواء
بلال فيلكس: المريخ سيمضي بعيدا في البطولة الافريقية
سيدا يغيب بسبب الصداع .. النيل يحدد الكاملين لاستقبال مبارياتة بالممتاز
حداثة: جاهزون للمريخ وصفوفنا مكتملة والمواجهة عادية
عصام الحاج: الحديث عن اعفاء الديون بالمريخ
(جعجعة بلا طحين)
*

----------


## زول هناك

*



الهلال يدخل الممتاز من باب (اطلع بره)
هلال الملايين يستعد للاتحاد بـسلاح المهندسين
الازرق يعسكر غدا بعثتة تغادر لمدني بالثلاثاء
كمبالا سيتي الاقرب لمواجهة الهلال
دائرة الكرة تنتظر تحديد المباراة الاعدادية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*



الهلال يستعين بـ(المهندسين) قبل رحلة الجزيرة
المريخ يكسب الملكية جوبا بثلاثية
عاطف النور: الدوحة جهزت الازرق للدوري
*

----------


## زول هناك

*


مازدا: المريخ لعب مع اندية مستواها اعلي بكثير من ابطال افريقيا
رومان مدني يكثف تحضيراتة لمواجهة الهلال
حداثة: لقاء المريخ في الدوري الممتاز يأتي في اطار الاعداد لبطل الكنغو 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*(الاتياس بعد فحصها جيدا)



الهلال يهدد رسميا بعدم اللعب بإستاد ودمدني
موفد الهلال يغادر اليوم للجزيرة .. والعباسي يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة
الهلال يواجه (اطلع بره) الجنوب سوداني عصر اليوم باستاد الخرطوم في اول ظهور لجماهيره
فتح مباراة اليوم للجمهور بالتذاكر .. الهلال يرحب ببعثتي الملكية واطلع بره
الازرق يتدرب علي فترتين امس بالمهندسين والنابي يركز علي الجمل التكتيكية


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلام في الممنوع

 طارق أحمد المصطفى

نادي العاصمة خارج الشبكة !!

من المنتظر أن تنتهي فترة مجلس إدارة  نادي العاصمة لسباق الخيل خلال هذا  الشهر ومن المفترض أن يعقد النادي جمعيته العمومية حسب القانون في الفترة  المحددة لذلك حتي لا يدخل النادي في دوامة لجان التسيير في حالة فشله في  عقد جمعيته العمومية ، ولكن الأخبار القادمة من ديار النادي لاتسر حيث أعلن  العديد من الأعضاء عدم نيتهم  في الترشح مرة أخرى حيث أن الوضع أصبح طاردا  بدايه من التكلفة العالية لإقامة السباقات التي تتجاوز الـ (20) ألف جنيه  مطالب النادي بتوفيرها في كل سباق ثم الشئ الأهم وهو الخلافات الحادة بين  عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة خاصة بين الضباط الأربعة  والتي وصلت الى مرحلة  فتح بلاغات في مراكز الشرطة وتطورت الأوضاع لتصل بعضها الى المحاكم التي  لازالت مستمرة حتى اليوم وساءت الأوضاع لدرجة أن تم تجميد نشاط الرئيس  الدكتور عبد الحميد الجمري  علما بأنه هو الداعم الأول للسباقات حيث دفع ما  دفع ولكنه في النهاية لم يجد غير الجحود والنكران والأهم من ذلك وجود  شخصية خلافية داخل المجلس كانت عبارة خميرة عكننة وأس لكل الخلافات  والأزمات داخل المجلس  ثم كانت الأحداث الساخنة التي شهدها النادي ووصلت  الى مرحلة الضرب وإطلاق الرصاص الحي داخل مضمار سباق الخيل وهي سابقة لم  تحدث من قبل وتؤكد الحالة التي كان يعيش فيها النادي خلال الفترة السابقة  وهو ما يطرح سؤالا مهما هل شكل نادي العاصمة إضافة لمنشط سباق الخيل أم كان  خصما عليه وبالتأكيد فإن الثانية هي الأقرب حيث أنه  لم يسهم في تطوير  المنشط ووضح أن الهدف الأساسي من تكوينه هو أن يكون نادي ضرار لنادي سباق  الخيل الخرطوم حيث أن هذا النادي تم تكوينه بواسطة عدد من ( الزعلانين ) من  نادي سباق الخيل الخرطوم  وجدوا المسانده من بعض الطامعين في ( ارض سباق  الخيل ) ورغم مرور مايزيد عن الست سنوات لايملك النادي مقر ثابت ويشهد عدد  كبير من أهل الخيل على أن دخول العاصمة لمضمار السباق كان بتوجيه من الوزير  السابق محمد يوسف عبد الله ،    ولم ينجح النادي  في إكتساب ملاك خيول بعد  أسامة داؤود ليكونوا إضافة للمنشط  ويعلم الجميع أن المردود الفني لسباقات  نادي العاصمة ضعيف جدا وكانت هناك اشواط كثيرة في سباقات متعدده  شاركت  فيها أقل من ثلاثة خيول وهو مايطرح سؤالا مهما هو هل عدد الخيول الموجوده  في نادي العاصمة تستحق أن يؤسس لها نادي خاص تسبب قيامه في تشتيت  الأموال  التي تتحصل عليها كيانات السباق من آلية إتحادات الخيل ، بحسب وجهة نظرنا  المتواضعة فإن الفائدة الوحيدة من قيام  نادي العاصمة هي توحيد صفوف  نادي  سباق الخيل الخرطوم الذي لم نعد نسمع بخلافاته وإنتشارها إعلاميا كما كان  يحدث في السابق .نعتقد أن إستمرارية النادي تحتاج الى وقفة  من القائمين  على الامر في وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم وبالتحديد الوزير  الثائر بلة يوسف الذي نطالبه بمراجعة وضع هذا النادي قبل إنعقاد الجمعية  العمومية التي نتمنى أن يعرض فيها خطاب الميزانية ويناقش من  أعضاء الجمعية  .  

يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنوو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*جزيل الشكر للرائعين زول هناك و أبو البنات
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شكرا جزيلا زول هناك وابو البنات ادام الله عليكم نعمة الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

جزيل الشكر للرائعين زول هناك و أبو البنات




صباح الخير يا زعيم مرورك أسعدنا تسلم 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين جدا الاخوين زول هناك وابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم
فوز يكشف خطأ المنظراتيه !
افرد كروجر مساحة زمنية جيدة لتشكيلته الاساسية التى حققت الفوز المعنوى  على فريق الملكية بثلاثية نظيفه فى اخر تجربة وديه تسبق انطلاقة المريخ فى  مسابقة الدورى الممتاز دفاعا عن لقبه وقبل مباراته ضد كمبالا سيتى فى  تمهيدى دورى الابطال .
المريخ خاض تجربة الملكية بغرض تثبيت التشكلية الاساسية ولمزيد من التفاهم  والتجانس بين عناصرها , فهى المرة الاولي التى يخوض فيها المريخ مباراة  كاملة بعدد محدود من اللاعبين بعدما ظل يعتمد على فريقين تقريبا فى  المباريات السابقة بمعسكر الدوحه , وحتى التبديلات التى اجراها المدرب  بالامس كانت ايضا محدودة فى التشكيلة بدخول مالك اسحاق وابراهومه الصغير  واحمد الباشا وعنكبه بدلا عن على جعفر وشيملس ورمضان عجب وتراورى . 
الاهداف الثلاثة التى تناوب فى تسجيلها تراورى واحمد الباشا تبرىء المدرب  كروجر من الاتهامات التى ظل يطلقها ضده عدد من المنظراتيه بانه المدرب  لايمتلك الشجاعة فى اللعب الهجومى وانه يخطىء فى الاعتماد على تراورى وحده  فى المقدمة الهجومية وغيرها من من الانتقادات التى طالت المدرب عقب كل  مباراة خاضها الفريق فى معسكر الدوحه ,, 
المدرب الالمانى اعتمد بالامس على نفس التشكيل تقريبا الذى خاض به مبارياته  فى الدوحه دون تغيير يذكر ومع ذلك سجل الفريق ثلاثة اهداف تبادل تسجيلها  تراورى واحمد الباشا ,, مما يفند تلك الاتهامات ويؤكد عدم صحة الانتقادات  التى توجه للمدرب الالمانى ,, فالعقم الهجومى الذى لازم اداء المريخ فى  معسكر الدوحه لم يكن بسبب الاعتماد على مهاجم واحد وانما لضعف الشق الهجومى  لاطراف الوسط راجى ورمضان عجب فى المساندة الهجومية وهو مانجح فيه احمد  الباشا بتسجيل هدفين فى مباراة الامس ,,
وكما يقول خبراء اللعبه بان الطريقة الهجومية لاتعنى كثافة عدد المهاجمين  فى التشكيلة وانما بالتقدم السليم عند استلام الكرة والعودة للدفاع عند  فقدان الكرة وهى الطريقة التى ظل يطبقها كروجر منذ مباراته الاولي ضد بايرن  ميونيخ وحتى تجربته الاخيرة ضد  فريق الملكيه بالامس ,, فقد سبق وان اعتمد  كروجر على اثنين من المهاجمين فى تشكيلة واحد وهما تراورى واوليفيه ومع  ذلك لم يوفق ايا منهما فى التسجيل وبالتالي تصبح طريقة كروجر فى الاعتماد  على اطراف الوسط فى تعزيز القوة الهجومية هى الخيار الافضل للمريخ الذى  اثمر عن ثلاثة اهداف فى شباك الملكيه رغم علمنا بالفوارق الفنية الكبيرة  بين المريخ والفريق الضيف .
عموما الخروج بنتيجة الفوز لايشكل اهمية بالنسبة للمريخ ولكن الاهم تعزيز  الاداء الجماعى الذى لايكتمل الا باداء المزيد من المباريات لرفع درجات  التفاهم والتجانس بين اللاعبين خاصة فى الوسط والهجوم وهو مايشغل ذهن  المدرب كروجر الذى ظل يحصر تبديلاته فى هذه المراكز كما فعل ذلك فى تجربة  الامس بدخول ثلاثة لاعبين بدلاء فى وسط وهجوم الفريق بينما اجرى تغييرا  واحدا فى الدفاع . 
المريخ يقدم تجربته للقارة الافريقية
قدم سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ ورقة  للمشاركين فى سمنار تراخيص الاندية الذى نظمه الاتحاد الافريقي فى مدينة  كيب تاون بجنوب افريقيا تضمنت الورقة تجربة نادى المريخ فى تسويق مباراته  ضد بايرن ميونيخ والمكاسب المادية التى حصل عليها النادى , وهى تجربة  بالفعل تستحق ان تقف عليها الاندية فى القارة الافريقية كنموذج يفترض ان  يحتذى مستقبلا من جانب الاندية التى  تعانى من شح الامكانيات المادية وضعف  البنية التحتية حتى تستفيد من نتائج تجارب التسويق وبناء علاقات مع الشركات  المتخصصة فى هذا المجال بغرض استحداث موارد مالية جديدة .
تجاربنا محل تقدير واحترام فى الخارج واستهزاء وسخرية فى الداخل مع الاسف !!
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :• ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 • فالنسيا يجرح الكبرياء الكتالوني في الكامب نو ويسقط برشلونة في مباراة مجنونة بالليجا
 • صواريخ تشارلي ستوك تدك حصون مانشستر يونايتد وتلحق به الخسارة الثامنة بالدوري الإنجليزي 
 • ميلان يواصل الترنح بالتعادل مع تورينو في سان سيرو بالدوري الايطالي
 • المنتخب الليبي يحرز كأس الأمم الافريقية للمحليين بسلاح الركلات الترجيحية 
 • النصر العالمي يتوج بكأس ولي العهد السعودي بفوز مثير على الزعيم الهلالي 
 • البرازيلي جوبسون يعلن الرحيل عن اتحاد جدة
 • إنتر ميلان يفتقد هرنانيس وجوارين في لقاء القمة أمام يوفنتوس
 • دموع تشافي تسقط في دقيقة الحداد على أراجونيس
 • صامويل إيتو حزين لوفاة المدرب الإسباني الكبير لويس أراجونيس
 • مويز : ماذا أفعل لكي يفوز مانشستر يونايتد ؟! 
 • الإصابة تبعد كالستروم عن فريقه الجديد أرسنال في ست مباريات وأرسنال ينفي إصابة اللاعب خلال التدريب
 • كالياري وأودينيزي يستعيدان نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري الإيطالي
 • كريستيانو رونالدو يسعى لرقم راؤول في مواجهة بلباو 
 • بورتو يتعرض لخسارة صادمة امام ماريتيمو ويمنح هدية لبنفيكا وسبورتنج في الدوري البرتغالي
 • ميسي يعود للتسجيل في الليجا بعد أربعة أشهر 
 • الإيقاف يضرب دفاع برشلونة قبل مواجهة إشبيلية 
 • مارتينو بعد الهزيمة أمام فالنسيا : أشعر بالقلق.. من الصعب تفسير ما حدث
 • فالديز عقب خسارة برشلونة : كان يوماً حزيناً 
 • ألفيش : الخسارة تجعلك أقوى.. لا يمكن التشكيك في البرسا
 • بوسكيتس عقب الخسارة أمام فالنسيا : من المؤسف الهزيمة في كامب نو
 • باردو أدرك تأثير بيع كاباي بعد الهزيمة المنكرة أمام سندرلاند
 • ديرديوك يوقف مسلسل هزائم ليفركوزن بهدف متأخر قاده للفوز على شتوتجارت 
 • هانوفر يهزم جلادباخ ويحرمه من المربع الذهبي للبوندسليجا 
 • فينجر: آرسنال سيفوز بالدوري الإنجليزي
 • الأهلي يعلن إقامة السوبر الأفريقي 20 فبراير بحضور جماهيري وبموافقة الأمن 
 • اتحاد الكرة المصري يخاطب الكاف للتبرأ من أزمة غرامة بث مباراة مصر وغانا
 • البنزرتي يعجز عن تحقيق أول فوز مع الرجاء بالدوري ويخسر مؤجل الفتح 
 • الترجي يفوز على البنزرتي والنجم بطل ديربي الساحل في الدوري التونسي
 • عجمان الإماراتي يتعاقد مع الإيفواري بكاري كونيه على سبيل الإعارة
 • أنشيلوتي: بلباو واحد من أفضل الفرق التي تلعب بإسبانيا 
 • وفاق سطيف ينتزع صدارة دوري المحترفين الجزائري مؤقتا
 • بيليه مخاطبا البرازيليين: كرة القدم ليس لها علاقة بفساد السياسيين.. ولا تحتجوا خلال المونديال
 • شيكابالا رسمياً في سبورتنج لشبونة قبل ثوان من إغلاق باب الإنتقالات في أوروبا !
 • إنتر ميلان يضم البرازيلي هيرنانيس لاعب لاتسيو لمدة 4 مواسم ونصف
 • لاتسيو يضم الفرنسي كاكوتا لاعب تشيلسي حتى نهاية الموسم
 • آرسنال يعزز صفوفه بضم السويدي المخضرم كالستروم من سبارتاك موسكو
 • ليفربول يعير مدافعه كواتيس لناسيونال الأوروجوائي 
 • رسمياً.. يوفنتوس يعلن ضمن اوزفالدو على سبيل الإعارة لنهاية الموسم
 • جالطة سراي يستغل امتداد سوق الإنتقالات التركية ويواصل التفاوض لضم رانوكيا من إنتر
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا جميلا  زول هناك  وابو البنات 

صحيفه المنبر  بقت مكمله  لقهوه الصباح 

لكن  غياب محمد النادر صديقي في المريخ 

من صحيفه المنبر يقلقني عل المانع خير 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خارطة الطريق|| ناصر بابكر  ::

 ::صدق أو لا تصدق.. المريخ بلا مدلك!! ::
 ==================
  * خاض المريخ بالأمس تجربته التحضيرية الأولى بالخرطوم والخامسة والأخيرة  في سلسلة مبارياته الودية التي تسبق إنطلاقة الموسم الجديد وذلك بعد أن  واجه الملكية جوبا في لقاء كسبه الزعيم بثلاثية نظيفة. * وأكثر ما لفت نظري  هو تأثر عناصر المريخ بالأحمال البدنية التي خضعوا لها إبان فترة المعسكر  والذي كان واضحاً من خلال حركتهم مع الإشارة إلى تفاوت ذلك الأثر بتفاوت  التكوين العضلي للاعبين وبدا جلياً أن المالي باسيرو بامبا كان الأكثر  تأثراً بالأحمال البدنية ومن بعده المدافع علي جعفر. * الجزئية أعلاه  تقودني إلى تناول أمر في غاية الأهمية سلط عليه الزميل العزيز معاوية الجاك  الضوء في زاويته المقروءة (توقيع رياضي) بالأمس والمتعلق بعدم وجود مدلك  مع بعثة المريخ في معسكر قطر الذي إستمر لقرابة الشهر في مفاجأة أولى محزنة  ،وعدم وجود مدلك مطلقاً في الفرقة الحمراء حالياً بعد الإستغناء عن خدمات  حبشكة دون تعيين بديل له بناء على قرار فردي من رئيس القطاع الرياضي السيد  عبد الصمد محمد عثمان. * الألماني كروجر وعقب مباراة ريدبول تحدث عن عدم  ظهور باسيرو بمستواه مقارنة بالمردود الذي قدمه في المباريات التي سبقتها  وقال: (باسيرو من اللاعبين الذين يمتلكون عضلات كبيرة وهو يحتاج إلى عمليات  مساج مستمرة لإزالة الأحمال التدريبية وجعله يتحرك براحة في الملعب). *  وبطبيعة الحال ليس بامبا وحده من يحتاج إلى مساج بشكل متواصل ليقدم أفضل ما  عنده وإنما جميع اللاعبين في أي نادٍ من الأندية لكن تتفاوت بعد ذلك حاجة  اللاعب للمساج بتفاوت التكوين العضلي وهو أمر يمكن ملاحظته من خلال التدقيق  في حركة اللاعبين بالأمس والذي يظهر من خلالها تفاوت تأثرهم بالأحمال  البدنية. * الجنرال ومن خلال الحوار الذي أجرته معه (الهدف) قبل أسبوع من  نهاية المعسكر إنتقد إلى جانب عدم حجز الملاعب مبكراً جزئية عدم إكتمال  الطاقم الطبي وهو ما دعاه ليقول صراحة إن معسكر عين دراهم 2008 كان أفضل من  معسكر الدوحة الأخير في جزئية إكتمال الترتيبات والإهتمام بالتفاصيل. *  نادينا عشرات المرات إن لم يكن مئات المرات وسنظل ننادي بالإستماع إلى رأي  المدير الفني وتنفيذ توجيهاته في كل ما يتعلق بالفريق لأنه يتحدث من منظور  علمي بحت ولأنه يعي تماماً ويدرك أهمية ما يطلب توفيره طالما أنه صاحب  الإختصاص ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي. * في كل مرة تصر إدارة المريخ على تقديم  نموذج يثبت ويؤكد أنها ومهما تقدمت خطوات للأمام فهي ما زالت بعيدة كل  البعد عن الإحترافية بتجاهل تفاصيل وجزئيات غاية في الأهمية والتعامل مع  أمور مهمة للغاية وتأثيرها كبير على الفريق بلا مبالاة وعشوائية يمكن أن  تهدم وتدمر كل المجهودات التي تبذل من جانب الإدارة نفسها. * لا يمكن لعقل  أن يصدق أن إدارة تسعى لقيادة فريقها للفوز بلقب قاري تتركه ولأكثر من شهر  ونصف الشهر بلا مدلك، بل وتفكر (وفي زمن التخصص) في تركه يستمر هكذا طوال  الموسم على أن يقوم أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي والتأهيل التونسي أحمد العابد  بعمل المدلك إلى جانب عمله الأساسي لأن السيد رئيس القطاع الرياضي لديه  تحفظات على المدلك السابق حبشكة أدت إلى إبعاد الأخير وهو أمر كان يمكن أن  يكون مقبولاً لو تم تعيين بديل له ليؤدي عمله. * من حق السيد عبد الصمد أن  يتحفظ على أداء العاملين بفريق الكرة لكن ليس من حقه إتخاذ قرارات مهمة  مصيرية يمكن أن تؤثر سلباً على الفريق إستناداً على وجهة نظر شخصية وليس من  حقه تجاهل توجيهات المدير الفني وعلى السيد نائب رئيس النادي أن يعلم أن  كرة القدم اليوم أضحت صناعة تقوم على التخصص والتخصص الدقيق وعليه أن يدرك  أنه لا يفهم أكثر من المدير الفني وأن يكف عن تسيير شئون الأحمر بشكل فردي  وكأن النادي ملك له وأن يعي خطورة الطريقة التي يتعامل معها في بعض  التفاصيل والتي ستضعه يوماً في صدام مباشر وعنيف مع الألماني كروجر. *  مسألة مؤسفة أن نكون في عام 2014 ومع ذلك يعتقد رئيس القطاع الرياضي في  نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ يتطلع للمنافسة على البطولات القارية أن وجود مدلك في  الفريق مسألة ثانوية وغير مهمة وأن يعتقد أن التدليك عمل يمكن أن يقوم به  أي شخص ولا يحتاج إلى تخصص وخبرة وهو ما دعاه إلى تحويل تلك المهمة لأخصائي  العلاج الطبيعي ضارباً بعرض الحائط رأي المدير الفني والمعد البدني اللذان  حذرا من خطورة هذا الوضع خاصة وأن التونسي العابد غير متخصص في التدليك. *  نتمنى أن يتدارك مجلس المريخ سريعاً ذلك الخطأ الجسيم بإعادة حبكشة أو  تعيين بديل له لتلافي الآثار السالبة التي تركها غياب مدلك منذ بداية  الإعداد، ونتمنى أن يراجع السيد رئيس القطاع الرياضي نفسه ونهجه وأن يحرص  على تنفيذ رؤية الطاقم الفني وعليه أن يعلم قبل ذلك أنه سيكون المسئول  الأول والمباشر عن أي إصابة عضلية أو آثار أحمال زائدة تظهر على عضلات  اللاعبين خلال الفترة القادمة ونسأل الله أن يلطف بالمريخ ويجنبه الأخطاء  القاتلة التي ترتكبها إدارته من فترة إلى أخرى.
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*[QUOTE=زول هناك;650081](الاتياس بعد فحصها جيدا)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـــــــــــ حلوه بعد فحصه جيد دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههــــــــــــ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ
 *ﻳﺄﺧﺬﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍً ﺭﻭﻳﺪﺍً ﻧﺤﻮ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔﺃﻣﺎﻡ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺄﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 *ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺑﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﻣﻠﺤﻤﺔ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺼﻨﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﺗﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻭﻝ
 ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
 *ﻓﻜﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺪﻯ
 ﻗﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻣﺤﻄﺘﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ
 ﺑﺴﺎﻃﺔ.ﻭﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﻧﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺡ
 ﻟﻠﻤﻀﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻳﻮﻏﻨﺪﺍ
 ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺡ
 *ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻴﻄﺮ
 ﻋﻠﻰ )ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ (ﻣﻦ
 ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﺋﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﺘﺮﺽ
 ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ
 ﻭﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ.ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮ ﺣﺪ ﺧﻠﻒ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﻻﺗﻀﻴﻊ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺃﺩﺭﺍﺝ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺡ
 *ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻧﻜﺮﺭﻫﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺇﻥ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻻﻳﻨﻔﺼﻞ
 ﻋﻦ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﻻ ﺩﻭﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ.ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻪ ﻭﺭ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ
 ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﻣﻨﻪ
 ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ
 *ﻓﺎﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ
 ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳُﺪﺍﻓﻊ
 ﻋﻨﻪ
 *ﻻﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﻫﺘﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺿﺪ
 ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻻﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻔﺮﻕ
 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ ﻭﻏﺎﻧﺪﻳﺄﻭ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
 ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﻓﺠﻤﻴﻌﻬﻢ ﻳُﻤﺜﻠﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ
 *ﻓﺘﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ
 ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻹﺑﺪﺍﻉ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﻴﻞ
 ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ.ﻭﻟﻨﻘﻢ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﻧﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺯﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﻣﻮﻥ
 ﺑﺄﺩﻭﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻃﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﺎً
 ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ
 ﻻ ﺩﺍﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻜﺎﺑﺮﺓ ﻳﺎﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﺳﺒﻘﻨﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻙ
 ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ
 ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ
 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺣﺒﺸﻜﺎ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﻫﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ
 *ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻛﺪ ﻓﻰ
 ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ )ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ (
 ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﺑﺎﻣﺒﺎ
 ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻳُﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ
 ﻋﻀﻼﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ (ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ
 ﻟﺘﺪﻟﻴﻚ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ
 *ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ
 ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻟﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﻭﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﺍً
 ﺃﻗﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺯﻳﻨﺖ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻴﻮﻫﻮ
 ﻣﺎﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 *ﻭﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺣﺒﺸﻜﺎ )ﻣﺪﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ (ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ
 ﻭﺟﻮﺩ )ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ( ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ
 ﺍﻷﺛﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﺒﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ
 ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ
 ﺗﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﻋﻀﻼﺗﻪ ﻹﺳﺘﻴﻌﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺺ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ
 *ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻷﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ ﻧﺠﺪ
 ﺃﻥ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺣﺒﺸﻜﺎ ﻗﺪ
 ﺳﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﻳﻦ
 ﻟﻠﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ
 ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻗﻼﻉ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺿﻤﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ
 *ﻟﻴﺘﻔﺎﺟﺄ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺑﺴﻘﻮﻁ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻘﺐ
 ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
 ﺇﺳﺘﻔﺴﺮ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺳﺒﺐ
 ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻚ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ
 *ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻭﺇﻛﺘﻔﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﺑﺎﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ
 ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻄﺮ.ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ
 ﺃﻱ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻞ ﺣﻴﺚ
 ﻗﺎﻡ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
 ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺑﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺪﻭﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻚ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ
 ﻣﻦ ﺇﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﺎﺗﻪ
 *ﻭﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻣﻊ
 ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺣﺒﺸﻜﺎ
 ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻭﻟﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺃﺻﺪﺭ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ
 ﻋﺪﺓ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ )ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﺓ (ﻕ ﺿﺖ
 ﺑﺈﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻼﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻣﻼﻗﺎﺓ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻳُﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻟﻜﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻬﺎ
 ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 *ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﻟﺤﺒﺸﻜﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻹﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ
 ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﻟﺖ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻔﺴﺮﻩ ﻋﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ. ﻭﻻ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻼﻑ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻣﻊ
 ﻣﺪﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 *ﻭﻻ ﺧﻼﻑ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﻣﺎﺯﺍﻝ
 ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
 ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻭﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﺠﺐ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻹﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻤﺎﻉ
 ﻟﻨﺎﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺷﺎﻳﺎﺕ (ﻭﻋﺎﺷﻘﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻦ
 *ﻓﺎﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ
 ﻣﺎﺗُﻌﻴﻨﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻬﻢ ﻣﺎﻳﺮﻣﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ
 ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻧﻘﻠﻬﻢ
 ﻟﻸﺣﺎﺩﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺫﺑﺔ ﺑﻐﺮﺽ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﺏ ﻣﻨﻪ.ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﻘﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺎﺗﻘﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺟﺪﺍً
 ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺱ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﻧﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ
 ﻭﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺑﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻟﻶﺭﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎً ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻣﺎﺗﻘﺘﻀﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻﺗﻀﻴﻊ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺃﺩﺭﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺡ
 *ﻭﻻﻧﻨﺴﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻧُﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻰ
 ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻣﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻰ.ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻛﻔﻞ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺇﺣﺘﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﻩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ
 ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻟﻢ ﻳُﺸﺮﻑ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻯ )ﻛﺎﺩﺭ ﻓﻨﻰ (ﺣﻴﺚ ﺇﻛﺘﻔﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﻪ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ
 ﻛﺸﻒ ﺑﺎﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻃﻴﺐ ﺩﻭﻥ
 ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺑﻌﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
 *ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺧﺮﻩ
 ﻟﻺﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻋﺪﺩ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ
 ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻺﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺑﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ ﻭﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰ
 *ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ
 ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻧﺪﻳﻪ )ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺮﻩ ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎً (
 .ﻭﺑﻤﺰﻱ ﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
 ﺳﻴﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
 ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء زول هناك وابو البنات على الابداعات
وربنا يقويكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصداع منع هيثم من المشاركة مع المريخ امام الملكية 

 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
حرم الصداع امس نجم المريخ هيثم مصطفي  من المشاركة في المباراة الاعدادية التي استضافها ملعب استاد الخرطوم امام  المكية جوبا و يجدر ذكره بان المدرب ايضا قد منح ضفر و بلة راحة بسبب  التمارين الوية التي خضعا لها خلال اليومين الماضيين بعد تعافيهما من  الاصابة .
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*[QUOTE=ابو البنات;650111]خارطة الطريق|| ناصر بابكر  ::

 ::صدق أو لا تصدق.. المريخ بلا مدلك!! ::
 ==================
  * خاض المريخ بالأمس تجربته التحضيرية الأولى بالخرطوم والخامسة والأخيرة  في سلسلة مبارياته الودية التي تسبق إنطلاقة الموسم الجديد وذلك بعد أن  واجه الملكية جوبا في لقاء كسبه الزعيم بثلاثية نظيفة. * وأكثر ما لفت نظري  هو تأثر عناصر المريخ بالأحمال البدنية التي خضعوا لها إبان فترة المعسكر  والذي كان واضحاً من خلال حركتهم مع الإشارة إلى تفاوت ذلك الأثر بتفاوت  التكوين العضلي للاعبين وبدا جلياً أن المالي باسيرو بامبا كان الأكثر  تأثراً بالأحمال البدنية ومن بعده المدافع علي جعفر. * الجزئية أعلاه  تقودني إلى تناول أمر في غاية الأهمية سلط عليه الزميل العزيز معاوية الجاك  الضوء في زاويته المقروءة (توقيع رياضي) بالأمس والمتعلق بعدم وجود مدلك  مع بعثة المريخ في معسكر قطر الذي إستمر لقرابة الشهر في مفاجأة أولى محزنة  ،وعدم وجود مدلك مطلقاً في الفرقة الحمراء حالياً بعد الإستغناء عن خدمات  حبشكة دون تعيين بديل له بناء على قرار فردي من رئيس القطاع الرياضي السيد  عبد الصمد محمد عثمان. * الألماني كروجر وعقب مباراة ريدبول تحدث عن عدم  ظهور باسيرو بمستواه مقارنة بالمردود الذي قدمه في المباريات التي سبقتها  وقال: (باسيرو من اللاعبين الذين يمتلكون عضلات كبيرة وهو يحتاج إلى عمليات  مساج مستمرة لإزالة الأحمال التدريبية وجعله يتحرك براحة في الملعب). *  وبطبيعة الحال ليس بامبا وحده من يحتاج إلى مساج بشكل متواصل ليقدم أفضل ما  عنده وإنما جميع اللاعبين في أي نادٍ من الأندية لكن تتفاوت بعد ذلك حاجة  اللاعب للمساج بتفاوت التكوين العضلي وهو أمر يمكن ملاحظته من خلال التدقيق  في حركة اللاعبين بالأمس والذي يظهر من خلالها تفاوت تأثرهم بالأحمال  البدنية. * الجنرال ومن خلال الحوار الذي أجرته معه (الهدف) قبل أسبوع من  نهاية المعسكر إنتقد إلى جانب عدم حجز الملاعب مبكراً جزئية عدم إكتمال  الطاقم الطبي وهو ما دعاه ليقول صراحة إن معسكر عين دراهم 2008 كان أفضل من  معسكر الدوحة الأخير في جزئية إكتمال الترتيبات والإهتمام بالتفاصيل. *  نادينا عشرات المرات إن لم يكن مئات المرات وسنظل ننادي بالإستماع إلى رأي  المدير الفني وتنفيذ توجيهاته في كل ما يتعلق بالفريق لأنه يتحدث من منظور  علمي بحت ولأنه يعي تماماً ويدرك أهمية ما يطلب توفيره طالما أنه صاحب  الإختصاص ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي. * في كل مرة تصر إدارة المريخ على تقديم  نموذج يثبت ويؤكد أنها ومهما تقدمت خطوات للأمام فهي ما زالت بعيدة كل  البعد عن الإحترافية بتجاهل تفاصيل وجزئيات غاية في الأهمية والتعامل مع  أمور مهمة للغاية وتأثيرها كبير على الفريق بلا مبالاة وعشوائية يمكن أن  تهدم وتدمر كل المجهودات التي تبذل من جانب الإدارة نفسها. * لا يمكن لعقل  أن يصدق أن إدارة تسعى لقيادة فريقها للفوز بلقب قاري تتركه ولأكثر من شهر  ونصف الشهر بلا مدلك، بل وتفكر (وفي زمن التخصص) في تركه يستمر هكذا طوال  الموسم على أن يقوم أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي والتأهيل التونسي أحمد العابد  بعمل المدلك إلى جانب عمله الأساسي لأن السيد رئيس القطاع الرياضي لديه  تحفظات على المدلك السابق حبشكة أدت إلى إبعاد الأخير وهو أمر كان يمكن أن  يكون مقبولاً لو تم تعيين بديل له ليؤدي عمله. * من حق السيد عبد الصمد أن  يتحفظ على أداء العاملين بفريق الكرة لكن ليس من حقه إتخاذ قرارات مهمة  مصيرية يمكن أن تؤثر سلباً على الفريق إستناداً على وجهة نظر شخصية وليس من  حقه تجاهل توجيهات المدير الفني وعلى السيد نائب رئيس النادي أن يعلم أن  كرة القدم اليوم أضحت صناعة تقوم على التخصص والتخصص الدقيق وعليه أن يدرك  أنه لا يفهم أكثر من المدير الفني وأن يكف عن تسيير شئون الأحمر بشكل فردي  وكأن النادي ملك له وأن يعي خطورة الطريقة التي يتعامل معها في بعض  التفاصيل والتي ستضعه يوماً في صدام مباشر وعنيف مع الألماني كروجر. *  مسألة مؤسفة أن نكون في عام 2014 ومع ذلك يعتقد رئيس القطاع الرياضي في  نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ يتطلع للمنافسة على البطولات القارية أن وجود مدلك في  الفريق مسألة ثانوية وغير مهمة وأن يعتقد أن التدليك عمل يمكن أن يقوم به  أي شخص ولا يحتاج إلى تخصص وخبرة وهو ما دعاه إلى تحويل تلك المهمة لأخصائي  العلاج الطبيعي ضارباً بعرض الحائط رأي المدير الفني والمعد البدني اللذان  حذرا من خطورة هذا الوضع خاصة وأن التونسي العابد غير متخصص في التدليك. *  نتمنى أن يتدارك مجلس المريخ سريعاً ذلك الخطأ الجسيم بإعادة حبكشة أو  تعيين بديل له لتلافي الآثار السالبة التي تركها غياب مدلك منذ بداية  الإعداد، ونتمنى أن يراجع السيد رئيس القطاع الرياضي نفسه ونهجه وأن يحرص  على تنفيذ رؤية الطاقم الفني وعليه أن يعلم قبل ذلك أنه سيكون المسئول  الأول والمباشر عن أي إصابة عضلية أو آثار أحمال زائدة تظهر على عضلات  اللاعبين خلال الفترة القادمة ونسأل الله أن يلطف بالمريخ ويجنبه الأخطاء  القاتلة التي ترتكبها إدارته من فترة إلى أخرى.


لايكتمل الفرحه في المريخ دائما ..... 
المنظومه الكرويه منظومه متكامله تجهيز لاعب الكره لموسم كروي شاق يحتاج اولا لإداري محترف يعمل باحترافيه ووضع قاعده عمل لاخذ الحقوق وإعطاء الواجابات..... وللاعب جيد يستوعب الخطط التي يضعها المدرب ...... ويحتاج لمدرب جيد يواكب التطور الذي يحدث بكره القدم ...... ولمساعد مدرب متفهم لخطط المدرب الاول والتعاون معا لانجاح الخطط الموضوعه ........ويحتاج لمدرب حراس مقتدر...... ومدرب لياقه متفهم لمتطلبات عمله ....... ولمدلك يزيل عن اللاعبين وعثاء التعب وإجهاد التمارين الشاقه ......... ويحتاج لكادر طبي  جيد ........ الكره اصبحت احتراف متكامل بكل تفاصيله واي خلل باحد هذه المعطيات يقلل من فرص نجاح الفريق
*

----------

